# مشروع تخرج 2 والنهائي لمحطة تعمل بالمفاعل النووي



## م.مساعد (29 مارس 2009)

توليد الكهرباء بإستخدام الطاقة النووية

المشروع (2)





من اليمين مشعل العجمي محمد القطان مساعد القفيدي البروفسور محمد توفيق فيصل الهمشي طارق اسيري

بواسطة
مساعد القفيدي العازمي
فيصل الهمشي العازمي
محمـــــــــد القـــــــــطان


تحت الإشراف
البروفسور محمد توفيق


مشروع تخرج بمتطلبات درجة بكالوريوس في كلية الهندسة الكهربائية - جامعة فيلادلفيا
يناير / 2009

المحتويات :-
مصادر الطاقه في عالمنا نوعان وهم مصادر متجدده مثل الشمس والرياح ومصادر غير متجدده مثل الوقود الاحفوري ويشمل البترول والفحم الحجري والغاز الطبيعي. ومن المعلوم أن البترول مادة قابلة للاستنزاف والنضوب ومن المتوقع نضوبه خلال قرن واحد على أكثر تقدير. وقبل نهاية هذا الوقت لن يكون هناك ما يكفي حاجة العالم من الطاقة، بل سيكون محصوراً في سد حاجة الدول المنتجة له. ومن المعلوم كذلك أن استخدام البترول في توليد الطاقة يعتبر إهداراً لهذه المادة الثمينة التي يمكن أن يستخرج منها العديد من المنتجات المختلفة، كما أنها تعتبر في الوقت الحاضر المصدر شبه الوحيد في الحصول على الوقود السائل، مثل بنزين السيارات والطائرات..
أما الفحم الحجري فيوجد منه احتياطي كبير يكفي لعدة مئات من السنين .
مصادر الطاقة النووية:
لقد بات من الضروري اليوم البحث عن بدائل جديدة للطاقة، نظراً لكون مصادرها التقليدية محدودة، ونظراً لوجود استعمالات مهمة لها وبخاصة البترول، وكذلك نظراً لما تحدثه هذه المصادر التقليدية من تلوث البيئة سواء عند الاستخراج والنقل أو عند إنتاج الطاقة، الأمر الذي قد يؤدي إلى مخاطر جسيمة للبيئة. والطاقة النووية هي أحد هذه المصادر البديلة المهمة، وهنالك نوعان من التفاعلات النووية التي يمكن عن طريقها إنتاج الطاقة وهما:

في هذا المشروع تم ذكر أنواع مختلفة من محطات الطاقة النووية و تصميم مجسم مبسط لمحطه كهربائية تعمل بالمفاعل النووي بقدرة 720 MW من الطاقة الكهربائية ، وإدخال الحسابات الأساسية واستهلاك الوقود.
شرح مبدأ عمل المحطة الكهربائية بإستخدام المفاعل النووي

سوف يتم الشرح باللغه العربيه وباسلوب مبسط مختلف عن ما تم عمله في المشروع رقم 2

:: عندما يذكر المفاعل النووي يخيل للناس بان هذا المفاعل لاغراض عسكرية:::
علما بان هذا المفاعل له فوائد هامه حيث ان المحطات الكهربائيه التي تعمل بالنفط او الفحم او الغاز تخرج منها غازات تضر بسلامة البيئه
فهذا الشي غير موجود بالمحطات النوويه
لكن المشكله عندما تأتي بعض الدول وتقوم بعمل تخصيب اليورانيوم مثل إيران ليحتوي هذا التخصيب على 90% يورانيوم-النوع 235
بواسطة جهاز طرد مركزي غازي، بدلاً من 2أو 3 % من اجل التفاعل
وثم تأتي هذه الدوله وتستخدم الماء الثقيل الذي يعتبر من اساسيات الاسلحه النوويه فهذا ما يجعل الدول تقف ضد هذا المشروع القائم على انه محطه كهربائية!!!!





ان الفرق بين المحطه الكهربائيه النوويه والمحطه الكهربائيه التي تعمل بالوقود الاحفوري مثل النفط او الغاز او الفحم كما هو موجود حاليا في الكويت والدول العربيه
هو وجود فرن المفاعل النووي الذي يعمل على تسخين الماء لتحويله الى بخار وثم تحريك التربينات لتحرك لنا المولد لانتاج الكهرباء بدلا من الفرن الذي يعتمد على حرق الفحم او النفط او الغاز


داخل المفاعل النووي يتم توليد الحرارة الناتجة عن عملية الانشطار .
فعملية الانشطار كما هو موضح بالصوره يتم تسليط ذرة النيوترون على ذرة اليورانيوم رقم 235 وبالتالي نحصل على انشطار ذرة اليورانيوم وذرتين نيوترون
وتستمر العمليه بشكل متسلسل وهذا الانشطار ينتج عنه حراره كبيره وتسمى الطاقه النوي التي نحتاجها في تسخين الماء لتحويله الى بخار لكي يحرك التربينه ومن ثم تحريك المولد لانتاج الكهرباء


هذا نموذج من عمل محطه تعمل بالمفاعل النووي ونوعه ( مفاعل الماء المضغوط ) (PWR).
هذه المحطة تتكون من 6 وحدات كل وحدة انتاج 120 MW، المجموع 720 MW

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedi...eactor-PWR.png

الرسم أدناه يوضح نظام تبريد المفاعل الرئيسي بين مكونات المفاعل ، مولدات البخار ، (مفاعل) مضخة تبريد ، والضغط.

1. إطارالمفاعل
2. برج التبريد
3. مفاعل
4. السيطرة على عملية الانشطار النووي (التحكم)
5. الدعم للضغط
6. مولد البخار
7. عناصر الوقود
8. التوربينات
9. مولد
10. محول
11. المكثف
12. الغازي
13. السائل
14. الهواء
15. الهواء (الرطب)
16. نهر او اي مجرى ماء يستخدم للتبريد
17. مضحه خاصه للتبريد
18. الدائرة الابتدائية
19. دائرة الثانوي
20. بخار الماء
21. مضخة​




أقراص الوقود النووي





هنا يوضح كيف وضع اقراص اليورانيوم في احد الحزم المكونه من 49 قضيب وهذه الحزم تكون في قلب المفاعل




وهذه الصوره توضح الشكل الحقيقي لاحد الحزم التي يتم وضع اقراص اليورانيوم بداخلها





صور توضح اجزاء المفاعل

لتحميل المشروع من هنا

http://www.alawazm.com/nuclear_power_plants.pdf

المصدر مجالس قبيلة العوازم
http://www.alawazm.com/vb/showthread.php?t=60976




اتمنى ان ينفعكم هذا المشروع واي استفسار حوله انا بالخدمه
اخوكم مساعد العازمي


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (30 مارس 2009)

بارك الله فيك أخي

شيء قيم جدا ....


----------



## نور جابر (31 مارس 2009)

مشكور اخي / م. مساعد 
علي الطرح الجيد للموضوع وجازك الله كل خير علي نشر المعلومه


----------



## مراد بو معراف (5 أبريل 2009)

_معلومات قيمة و مفيدة_

_بارك الله فيك_​


----------



## مها حامد (3 يونيو 2009)

اريد معلومات اكثر عن موضوع انتاج الكهرباء من الطاقة النووية فهل يمكن ان تمدني بها او تعطيني اسماء مراجع او كتب بالعربي تتحدث في هذا الموضوع وشكراً


----------



## الحبر الكباشي (6 سبتمبر 2009)

جمممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممميل


----------



## الساحر (7 سبتمبر 2009)

بااااااااارك الله فيك


----------



## ميدوجمال (7 سبتمبر 2009)

:75: جزاكم الله خيرا 

:20:


----------



## الساحر (14 سبتمبر 2009)

تسلم يا اخي..........................


----------



## المهندس كاروان (29 أكتوبر 2009)

*مشروع تخرج 2 والنهائي لمحطة تعمل بالمفاعل النووي*

:75:
بارك الله فيك 
وكثر الله من امثالك
ان شاء الله الموفقية في الحياة العملية​


----------



## ارام محمد مهندس (3 نوفمبر 2009)

قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم(اذا مات ابن ادم انقطع عمله الا من ثلاث)وذكر منهم علم ينتفع به
جزى الله من افاد المسلمين بعلمه خير الجزاء وشكرا​


----------



## ندي كريم (2 نوفمبر 2010)

_:75:شكرا خالص علي المعلومات دي وربنا يوفقكم دايما :20:_


----------



## مهندس موهوب (3 نوفمبر 2010)

اخوي المشكله الوقود من اين يستخر و هل هو يضار البيئه 
و اذا حصل وتعرض للانفجار لا سمح الله هل من هم حوله يموتون ام لا


----------

